# Todays finds Mead Ranger and Schwinn Pullman motorbike



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 13, 2020)

Any info on years or value.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 13, 2020)

I went to look at a 50 woman's bike that looked to be a Black Phantom and was, She also had these 2 bikes and a couple 20 inch bikes, I`m more of a 50-60`s guy so any info on the 2 older bikes would be awesome.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 13, 2020)

The Phantom.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2020)

Ranger is circa mid 20's I'd say
Pullman early 30's? too new a chainwheel


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 13, 2020)

The Ranger has the wrong rear wheel on it but I have the correct one. The Pullman wheels have been changed also and did not come with the correct ones. I think that is why the chain wheel is newer.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2020)

lets see the lamp bracket on the Mead... might be a $100 item


----------



## Barto (Jul 13, 2020)

ZZ3Malibu said:


> The Ranger has the wrong rear wheel on it but I have the correct one. The Pullman wheels have been changed also and did not come with the correct ones. I think that is why the chain wheel is newer.



Nice finds - looks like the Ranger bars are incorrect as well, but it has a bunch of other good OG parts


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 13, 2020)

Here ya go.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2020)

10000000..dalars... had to say that....


----------



## Brian (Jul 13, 2020)

The Schwinn will come out looking really nice after some cleaning. Good finds!


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 14, 2020)

Looking at catalog pics and info this morning seems I may have a 1933 model 9 Motorbike. http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1933_05.html


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 14, 2020)

And it looks to me that my Mead Ranger is the same bike as in this thread here. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mead-ranger-28-motorbike-for-sale.47999/


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 14, 2020)

Accordingly, Girl Phantom only 1 year 1955 and maybe a few late 54 frames for 55 xmas and would have 1955 and up  "New style springer". Your bike  has pre-1954/5 springer fork. Pieced together on Girl's frame of another name/model.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 14, 2020)

The A&S built Mead Ranger may have a 1X0,000 series sequence number, on the bottom bracket. 
The date might be extrapolated from there; 
(I guesstimate a rule of eight; i.e., 1X+8).


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 15, 2020)

I`ll look for it thank you.


----------



## Barto (Jul 15, 2020)

Barto said:


> Nice finds - looks like the Ranger bars are incorrect as well, but it has a bunch of other good OG parts



Someone please correct me, I've always known Mead Motobike handle bars to have a non removable crossbar...Am I wrong?   Are these handlebars and grips correct????


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 15, 2020)

H 61770


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 16, 2020)

Maybe not an A&S built Mead then; (thought it might be because of the taller frame). 
Westfield also built for Mead Chicago, and your example might be a 1930-H. 
The 1930’s Mead Christmas ads show the bar hardware.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 17, 2020)

ZZ3Malibu said:


> Any info on years or value.
> 
> View attachment 1228233
> 
> ...



I really like the Pullman. The color of the badge is pretty cool! I don't think I've seen one like it before. Barry


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 17, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Accordingly, Girl Phantom only 1 year 1955 and maybe a few late 54 frames for 55 xmas and would have 1955 and up  "New style springer". Your bike  has pre-1954/5 springer fork. Pieced together on Girl's frame of another name/model.



Frame is a 1952 and looks to have been a dark burgundy color, Fork looks to be a newer reproduction as is the front fender, original Phantom guard, crusty S-2`s with New Departure hub


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 17, 2020)

Mead Ranger now has the correct rear wheel and tire back on, wheel rolls and stops. Seat with tool bag. and blew some of the dust and dirt off.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice finds!  Why cant i have luck like that!


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 17, 2020)

Pullman cleaned up a bit, 27 inch wheels removed, Crank removed (latemodel 1995 or so)


----------

